# THe immaturity of the mods here dissapoints me!



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

mthrnite locked my thread of decidedly sexual emotes. I ask you this mthrnite, cannot you accept that the phallus is long been a symbol of men and humanity and should be celebrated, rather then held in the shackles of society!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 30, 2010)

In before lock?

Stop, you're humor is not funny in the least bit.

Can we just ban him and get it over with? He's not funny at all, even by EoF standards.


----------



## Krestent (Jan 30, 2010)

Keep insulting the mods and you'll get warned/banned


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 30, 2010)

Please look up the word "immaturity", you clearly don't know what it means.

That or you are just taking the piss.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 30, 2010)

You are welcome to celebrate your own penis in the privacy of your own home. Keep your penis out of our forums.

You have now officially trolled a mod, hopefully for the last time.


----------

